# Nitecore P25 "Smilodon" [ XM-L U2, 1x18650, 2xCR123A ] Review



## candle lamp (Jan 15, 2013)

The P25 is a new rechargeable XM-L U2 light runs on 1x18650 or 2x(R)CR123A battery source from Nitecore. It seems likely to me that the light has some important features of both MH25 and EC25. 

I was only provided with the review sample and a user manual by Nitecore. According to the manual description, holster, clip, tactical ring, lanyard, USB cable, spare tail cap, spare O‐ring will be included on shipping samples.

*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :

• Premium CREE XM‐L U2 LED
• Maximum output of 860 lumens
• Integrated “Precision Digital Optics Technology” provides extreme reflector performance
• Boasts a peak beam intensity of 20,000cd and a throw distance of up to 283 meters
• High efficiency circuit board provides up to 325 hours runtime
• Integrated dual Picatinny connectors / rails provide a huge variety of mounting options
• Innovative single button two‐stage switch offers a user‐friendly interface (patented)
• Intelligent charging circuit with voltage detection charges safely and rapidly
• Integrated micro USB charging port is water, dust and impact resistant
• Eight rapidly switchable brightness modes to select from
• Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power (patented)
• Power indicator’s secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)
• Intelligent charging circuit with voltage detection charges safely and rapidly
• Intelligent memory function stores preferred brightness setting
• Integrated with impact resistance & reverse polarity protection (patented)
• Stainless steel titanium‐plated two‐way clip
• Stainless steel retaining ring protects the core components from damage
• Toughened ultra‐clear mineral glass with anti‐reflective coating
• Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy
• Sturdy HAIII military grade hard‐anodized
• Waterproof in accordance with IPX‐8 (two meters submersible)
• Impact resistant to 1.5 meters
• Tail stand capability
.
.
















The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt gray and consistent throughout with no chips on its surface. Anodizing is very good on my sample. All labels are sharp, clear, and bright white against the background. Knurling is present over battery tube and there is a band of knurling on tailcap. The P25 does seem much more tough appearance than others.
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, battery tube, and tailcap). 
.
.















The light has a flat stainless steel bezel ring. The head has nice looking scallops machined around the front area, and these also serve as an anti-roll feature. There are cooling fins for heat dissipation on the head. There is a spring loaded positive contact point in the head, but note that neither true flat-top 18650 cells nor large button-top 18650 cells will work in the light, due to a raised plastic ring around the positive contact point in the head. The light has mechanical reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation. Only small button-top 18650 cells will work. I had to use a small magnet for my flat-top or large button-top 18650 cells to work. But cell height wasn't an issue (i.e., all my longer button-top cells worked fine). 
.
.





The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection, with very fine radial machining lines running down the reflector cup, and well-centered XM-L U2 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. I think the P25 uses quite the same sized stainless steel bezel ring and reflector as MH25.
.
.










The distinctive aspects of the light are a two-stage (two-pressure) side button switch and a built-in micro USB charging port for 18650. The side button switch projects out a little further and the ring around the switch uses a blue LED to signal the state of the light (i.e., battery power status, voltage, and standby mode).* [*New 13.01.18*]* At first I thought I might have had trouble with two-stage switch when wearing the gloves. Even though wearing thin leather gloves or thick sking gloves, I had no trouble with that switch.*[*New 13.01.18*]* The charging port is on the opposite side of the side button switch in the head, and it is protected from water and dust by a small rubber cover. I'm not sure how durable or water resistant it will be long term. 
.
.





The charging port of the P25 is quite the same as MH25. So P25 can use the same USB cable came with the MH25. The charging device came with the MH25 is a simple 1m USB charging cable with connector and standard USB plug.
.
.





The USB cable attaches to the computer to charge 18650 cell in the light. Note the charging solution is to be used only with 18650 cell. The light needs to be turned on by clicking the tail switch on in order to enter charging mode. Nitecore informed me that the initial charging current is 400~500mAh. The light uses CC/CV charging and termination current is 10% of the charging current. You can charge an unprotected or protected 18650 cell, but (R)CR123A's are forbidden. The wall adapter or car power adapter is optional purchase.
The blue color indicator shows you three charging status. It will blink twice every second under normal charging conditions. If there is problem during the charging process (i.e., in case battery installed incorrectly or tail switch not pressed or tailcap not screwed), the indicator will blink rapidly. When charging is complete, the indicator will show solid blue. 
The user manual estimates it will take about 6 hours to full charge the depleted cells this way. The charger terminated at a reasonable voltage on my sample (i.e., about 4.17V in my testing). 
.
.





The battery tube has a cylindrical tube design and accommodates both 2x(R)CR123A's and 18650 cells easily. Nitecore informed me the working voltage of the light is 3.3~8.4V. I measured the current with 1x18650 at tailcap on Turbo & High output as around 2.53A & 1.50A respectively. So using 2xRCR123A's on those higher outputs seems to be unreasonable, due to the high discharge ratio of the cells. The battery tube has notch on the both ends where the removable clip seems to be attached. 
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with the those on the rear end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tail cap is slightly loosened.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. The screws threads on the front are square-cut and those on the rear are traditional triangular-cut.
.
.





The wall thickness of the battery tube is thick, and the light feel solid.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel and tactile clicking feedback. There are also a couple of wide loops for wrist lanyard attachments. 
.
.





I found the removable plastic grip ring came with the MH25 fits perfectly on P25 as well, and it will help with holding the light in a cigar style grip and also serves as an anti-roll feature. The grip ring can be fixed on the battery tube securely by screwing the tailcap, and removed without removing the O-ring on the tube. Technically, the light can tailstand, but it's rather unstable due to the small area of the tail end relative to the body size.
.
.
*User Interface**
*
Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). 

There are three modes (i.e., general mode, flashing mode, and standby mode). 
On-off is controlled by the tailcap switch and output mode switching is controlled by the two-stages electronic side switch on the head. 

1) General mode
Output changing is controlled by the electronic side switch. Half-press and quick release the side switch to advance through outputs when on, which proceed in sequence from Lower -> Low -> Med. -> High -> Turbo, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. Half-press and hold to activate Turbo directly when on.
Note that you cannot set the output level while the light is off. The electronic side switch only works when the light is powered on by the tail switch first. 

2) Flashing mode
The “hidden” Strobe, SOS, and Beacon are accessed by full-pressing and holding the side switch. Full-press and hold the side switch to enter Strobe. When in Strobe, half-press and quick release the side switch to cycle through SOS, Beacon, and Strobe. A single full-pressing and releasing the side switch will enter into Standby mode. A double full-pressing and releasing the side switch will return to the memorized output level in general mode. The flashing mode has no memory.

3) Standby mode
When the light is in the general mode or in the flashing mode, full-pressing and quick releasing the side switch will enter into Standby mode. In this mode, the light consumes small amount of power to maintain the settings in the micro control unit, and the blue indicator will flash once every two seconds to show the location of the light in the dark. The light reads out the voltage (manual says the light will do that accurate to ±0.1V) of the 18650 cell in Standby mode, so you can check out the voltage of the cell at any time by half-pressing and quick releasing the side switch. For instance, when the battery voltage is 4.2V, the blue indicator will blink 4 times in quick succession, followed by one second pause and two more blinks. 

Full-pressing and quick releasing the side switch will return to general mode, and pressing the side switch all the way down and holding will return to SOS mode.
.
.
*Standby Current Drain**
*
Due to the electronic switch, there is going to be a standby current drain when the light is in the Standby mode (i.e., when the light is turned on using the tailcap switch). I measured this current as 592 uA with periodic jumps every 2 seconds of up to 992 uA for a fraction of a second, when the blue indicator flash occurred. Assuming an average current of 0.891mA, and considering one 2600mAh capacity battery, that would give you around 4 months before one fully charged battery would be completely drained. This is somewhat high standby current, but it doesn't matter. Because you can break this current completely by turning the light off using the tailcap switch or by slightly loosening the tailcap a little for lock-out, due to the anodized threads, when not in use.
.
.
*Overheating Protection**
*
After 20 mins of continuous runtime on Turbo output, P25 will drop down to High output to avoid overheating the light. If Turbo is needed for extended run time, just half-press and hold the side switch after dropping down to High. 
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Rofis TR31C, Nitecore MH25, Xtar TZ58, Nitecore P25, Crelant 7G6CS. The P25 is quite the same length as MH25.
.
.





The head size & body weight excluding battery of the following lights are as follows :
TR31C - 39.7mm / 180g, MH25 - 40mm / 145g, P25 - 40mm / 172g, 7G6CS - 48.9mm / 217g 
.
.





It is good size to hold and can be used as an tactical light. Overall grip is fine.
.
.





The CR123A & 18650 fit well in the tube. As mentioned earlier, only small button-top 18650 cells will work fine. *Overall build quality *seems excellent.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight**
*




.
.
*PWM**
*





The P25 shows no sign of PWM at any output level as manufacturer claims. I think the light is constant current controlled. I noticet there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime**
*





P25 has a timed step-down in output of appr. 40% after 20 minutes of continuous runtime. This is a common feature on a number of heavily-driven lights to protect from overheating. The runtime for 10% output of Trubo for various batteries is as follows :
1) 1xVicLite 18650 : 109 mins. (1hr 49mins.)
2) 1xNLTEK 18650 : 108 mins. (1hr 48mins.)
3) 2xPanasonic CR123A : 71 mins. (1hr 11mins.)

Note that the bare cell of the NLTEK is LGABD11865 (3000mAh), and its maximum charging voltage is 4.35v for full capacity. But I charged it 4.2v for runtime test, so the capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.
.
.





The light shows flat regulation with 1x18650 & 2xCR123A's on High. 
The runtime for 10% output of High for various batteries is as follows :
1) 1xVicLite 18650 : 122 mins. (2hr 2mins.)
2) 1xNLTEK 18650 : 114 mins. (1hr 54mins.)
3) 2xPanasonic CR123A : 87 mins. (1hr 27mins.)

Note that the bare cell of the NLTEK is LGABD11865 (3000mAh), and its maximum charging voltage is 4.35v for full capacity. But I charged it 4.2v for runtime test, so the capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.
.
.





Interesting the output on High is higher than step-down level of Turbo by around 7%.
Runtime performance for 1x18650 & 2xCR123A's seems quite consistent with the reported Nitecore specifications. 
.
.
*Relative Max. Output Comparison*





.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot 

- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/320sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/500sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1250sec, Auto white balance 






The light has a middle sized bright hot spot. The hotspot is very well focused, perfectly circular with a defined edge. A soft corona surrounds the hotspot which makes the hotspot seems slightly wider than it actually is. The spill beam region is relatively dim compared to the hot spot, but is clean with no artifacts. The beam has a cool side. (Overall beam profile seems to be identical to MH25.)
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.




- TR31C (XM-L U2)
.
.




- MH25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- P25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- 7G6CS (XM-L U3)
.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




-TR31C (XM-L U2)
.
.




- MH25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




-P25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- 7G6CS (XM-L U3)
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





-Control Shot
.
.




- TR31C (XM-L U2)
.
.




- MH25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- P25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- 7G6CS (XM-L U3)
.
.




.
.
*[*_New 13.01.17_*]*
5. Min. Brightness Level

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/500sec, Auto white balance





- Left to right, TR31C, MH25, P25, 7G6CS
.
.




- Left to right, TR31C, MH25, P25, 7G6CS
*[*_New 13.01.17_*]*
.
.
.


P25 supplied by Nitecore for review. Thanks!


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 15, 2013)

what's this? crappy regulation plus 2-stage stepdown???


----------



## shelm (Jan 15, 2013)

Rofis has the best tint, superior.
And the P25 has a donut hole.
Nice.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 15, 2013)

excellent review as always!




shelm said:


> Rofis has the best tint, superior.
> And the P25 has a donut hole.
> Nice.



rofis doesn't make LEDs though... it's unfair to judge based on tint from a brand imo


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just a minor correction, the Crelant you used there is a 7G6CS not a 7G3CS


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like the Crelant has the highest lux among the lights, well, figures, it has the biggest head.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice, finally a light that can recharge with a regular USB port. While that port itself might compromise weather resistance or even be less durable than something like the magnetic clip-on cable that Klarus uses, the cables themselves are more important to me. A few years ago I decided I'd never - ever buy something that uses a proprietary cable again, I have around 10 micro and mini USB cables around the house and work, so this is very practical to keep charged at any possible place for me. Even in the car when camping, won't even need to use a 240V adapter.

Now Nitecore, please make this into a RCR123 version with the same ridiculous head


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your interest. All of you! 



Overclocker said:


> what's this? crappy regulation plus 2-stage stepdown???


It's not crappy regulation but 2 stages step-down regulation. In general, the heavily-driven lights with one XM-L emitter intalled on max. output (around 700~800 ANSI lumens) with 1x18650 cell do show timed step-down regulation, considering the overheating protection, battery efficiency, runtime, etc. The turbo is just turbo (i.e., mainly produce the hightest output for a moment).


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 16, 2013)

shelm said:


> Rofis has the best tint, superior.
> And the P25 has a donut hole.
> Nice.


The P25 has no donut hole. It shows a soft corona surrounds the hotspot, and has a nice beam profile with a deep and smooth reflector though. 



roadkill1109 said:


> Just a minor correction, the Crelant you used there is a 7G6CS not a 7G3CS



That's a good point. Corrected TYPO. Thanks. roadkill1109!



roadkill1109 said:


> Looks like the Crelant has the highest lux among the lights, well, figures, it has the biggest head.



Actually 7G6CS doesn't have the highest output on 1x18650, while it comes close to others on 2x(R)CR123A's.
P.S. : If you mean "peak throw", that's correct.



TweakMDS said:


> Nice, finally a light that can recharge with a regular USB port. While that port itself might compromise weather resistance or even be less durable than something like the magnetic clip-on cable that Klarus uses, the cables themselves are more important to me. A few years ago I decided I'd never - ever buy something that uses a proprietary cable again, I have around 10 micro and mini USB cables around the house and work, so this is very practical to keep charged at any possible place for me. Even in the car when camping, won't even need to use a 240V adapter.
> 
> Now Nitecore, please make this into a RCR123 version with the same ridiculous head


The charger built-in light with a USB adapter (or wall adapter or car power adapter) is nice to use in real life. It's difficult to imagine what the 16340 version would look like.


----------



## blackFFM (Jan 16, 2013)

A tactical flashlight with USB charging port? :duh2: Smilodon? :shakehead "For the elite of tactical users" - I think it's rather for the mall ninjas.

Let's see how the rest of the precise series will look like...


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 17, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> A tactical flashlight with USB charging port? :duh2: Smilodon? :shakehead "For the elite of tactical users" - I think it's rather for the mall ninjas.
> 
> Let's see how the rest of the precise series will look like...


I think there may be some elite of tactical users of the mall ninjas. :thinking:


Added *[*New 13.01.17*]
*
5. Min. Brightness Level

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/500sec, Auto white balance

*




*- Left to right, TR31C, MH25, P25, 7G6CS
.
.
*




*- Left to right, TR31C, MH25, P25, 7G6CS
*[*_New 13.01.17_*]
*


----------



## jezdec (Jan 17, 2013)

For my taste it is too fancy....all that ribs, holes and other aunnecessary forms....
and on the other hand it does`t even has potted electronics....??

Where is the world of flashlights going to.....?


----------



## TouchOfRed (Jan 17, 2013)

This one looks veeery interesting !
Shame i have the MH25 and just bought the 7G6CS.. :/


----------



## southplinker (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like my new light for the single 18650 unless Klarus as something more interesting.


----------



## Brera (Jan 18, 2013)

Another excellent review. Thank you.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 19, 2013)

jezdec said:


> For my taste it is too fancy....all that ribs, holes and other aunnecessary forms....
> and on the other hand it does`t even has potted electronics....??
> 
> Where is the world of flashlights going to.....?


They look cool and functional. What's the _*potted electronics*_?
Well, I don't know. We will have to see.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I would have preferred no tail switch for a shorter length. But I understand this is meant to be gun mountable. Also I would have preferred less throw and more flood. But again...not the design intent. Still...it is a feature full light. How much would something like this cost from Surefire? Quality seems to be there...have to see how durable and dependable the camera button is, time will tell....


----------



## bekafi (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the great review, made my decision which flashlight I should buy much easier, I´m going for the P25 now. :twothumbs


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 21, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> I think I would have preferred no tail switch for a shorter length. But I understand this is meant to be gun mountable. Also I would have preferred less throw and more flood. But again...not the design intent. Still...it is a feature full light. How much would something like this cost from Surefire? Quality seems to be there...have to see how durable and dependable the camera button is, time will tell....


Yes, P25 is more throw & less flood, and looks something like a full-featured (gun-mountable, with built-in charger, two-stage side button, high-output, good quality) light. 
The side button switch is reliable & dependable for use. As you said, time will tell..... for durability.


----------



## pinkblot (Jan 23, 2013)

Impressive review, thank you for the tremendous decision making help :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent and thorough review! Thanks for taking the time to put this all together Candle Lamp!


----------



## UMDTERPS (Jan 23, 2013)

Any Idea when this light will be available?


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all of your support! :thanks:




UMDTERPS said:


> Any Idea when this light will be available?


It's available in Korea. Try to contact your local dealer or nearest online shop.


----------



## Ajraservices (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice review, I bought this light after reading several reviews about it here. Just received it Friday. Spent an hour outside playing with it last night. I sure like it so far.


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a Nitecore EA4 that I like the beam and brightness of, a Thrunite Tn10/11 those i like the simple nature of, a Crelant 7G6CS that I like the throw and tint of. I also have a few Fenix lights that I always liked the quality of. 

What I don't like is EA4s standby current, Crelants big size and weak regulation, Tn10/11s mode selection style, Fenix's green tints and chunky lights. 

So, do you think I'd like Nitecore P25, Fenix TK22 or Rofis TR31c most? If price didn't matter.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 18, 2013)

Kokopelli said:


> do you think I'd like Nitecore P25, Fenix TK22 or Rofis TR31c most? If price didn't matter.



I do think you will get three llights. :devil:
TK22 & TR31C have almost same UI & brightness & dimensions. TK22 has no built-in charger. 
P25 & TR31C have built-in charger function. *All three lights are quality & solid lights.* 
Do you want me to recommend one of them? But Who is to say that ( ) is best for you?


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 18, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> I do think you will get three llights. :devil:
> TK22 & TR31C have almost same UI & brightness & dimensions. TK22 has no built-in charger.
> P25 & TR31C have built-in charger function. *All three lights are quality & solid lights.*
> Do you want me to recommend one of them? But Who is to say that ( ) is best for you?



I bought a P25 already . But that lossless reflector of TK22 is appealing. Tr31c would be redundant then


----------



## holylight (Feb 18, 2013)

good review I like your beam shot comparison part. a photo tells a thousand story tyvm


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 19, 2013)

Kokopelli said:


> I bought a P25 already . But that lossless reflector of TK22 is appealing. Tr31c would be redundant then



I think you should get all. 



holylight said:


> good review I like your beam shot comparison part. a photo tells a thousand story tyvm



Thanks. holylight! I'll take a good photo.


----------



## EliasKell (Apr 2, 2013)

Is anybody else having charging connector issues with their Smilodon? I can never get the charger plug to seat properly against the charging port.


----------



## holylight (Apr 3, 2013)

EliasKell said:


> Is anybody else having charging connector issues with their Smilodon? I can never get the charger plug to seat properly against the charging port.



Time to sent it back for replacement. It should sit properly.


----------



## gilson65 (Apr 3, 2013)

just ordered mine should be here tomorrow yipee


----------



## X5CR123A (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for a great review, I need to upgrade from my trusty but somewhat underpowered Inova X5's and this is just the thing I am looking for with USB charging for a top up from car or 12v source when camping or pc when using at work.


----------



## little squirt (Apr 16, 2013)

looks very similar to the olight m22. why is there sooooo many choices for good lights at the $100 mark? This is harder than I thought choosing one. thanks for the great review!


----------



## peterscm (Apr 17, 2013)

got mine last Saturday. i have tested with few brand of 18650 and here is a list of brand 18650 that works and not working:

Working:
1. Fasttech generic Panasonic 3400mAh button top
2. TrustFire Flame 3000mAh

Not working:
1. AW 3100mAh Black.
2. EagleTec 3400mAh White/Green button top. The button top is too small to make contact.
3. Outdoor International Panasonic 3400mA.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 18, 2013)

peterscm said:


> got mine last Saturday. i have tested with few brand of 18650 and here is a list of brand 18650 that works and not working:
> 
> Working:
> 1. Fasttech generic Panasonic 3400mAh button top
> ...



Thanks for your feedback. peterscm! It will be very helpful to those who are interested in the light.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Apr 18, 2013)

peterscm said:


> Not working:
> 1. AW 3100mAh Black.
> 2. EagleTec 3400mAh White/Green button top. The button top is too small to make contact.
> 3. Outdoor International Panasonic 3400mA.



I have four EagleTac 3400 mAh white/green button top 18650 batteries and each one works just fine in my Nitecore P25.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 18, 2013)

peterscm said:


> got mine last Saturday. i have tested with few brand of 18650 and here is a list of brand 18650 that works and not working:
> 
> Working:
> 1. Fasttech generic Panasonic 3400mAh button top
> ...



This is a big help. Thank you.


----------



## peterscm (Apr 18, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> I have four EagleTac 3400 mAh white/green button top 18650 batteries and each one works just fine in my Nitecore P25.



Here is the pic of mine:




Left is EagleTec 3400mAh. Right is FastTech generic Panasonic 3400mAh

as you can see, mine the button top is not high enough to make contact.
May be different batch have different quality. YMMV.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Apr 18, 2013)

My EagleTac batteries look identical to the one in your picture. All four work perfectly in my Nitecore P25.


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 19, 2013)

P25 = Mall Ninja Flashlight


----------



## picrthis (Apr 21, 2013)

peterscm said:


> Here is the pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 8 EagleTac 3400's they all look the same as yours and work perfectly fine in the P25, in-fact they work in everything I have tried them with. I'm very impressed with them. While the tip is not as high as the other one you pictured on the right, it still does protrude slightly above the battery casing; all of mine measure 68.04mm Orbtronic 3400 also work, but they are longer @ 68.68mm; same battery same Seiko protection IC same performance results, the EagleTac's can be had cheaper than the Orbtronic's version........EagleTac has become my new Favorite 18650  Sounds more like you got a P25 that could have used better QC.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome review! I am new but this looks interesting! I think the EC25 is more my style.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 8, 2013)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> Awesome review! I am new but this looks interesting! I think the EC25 is more my style.



The EC25 is very nice flashlight too. It is smaller than P25 and look like it's easy to carry around.


----------



## kestrel140 (Nov 8, 2013)

I received mine in February and I am very pleased with the build quality and performance. I must have been sent an early model because I have to turn off the light with the side button and then push it halfway to get the battery level to blink. Also the holster does not fit the light it is way to short. I have tried contacting both the retailer and Nitecore with absolutely no results. Nitecore makes a great product but their customer support is the worst. I would not recommend buying their product.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 9, 2013)

kestrel140 said:


> I received mine in February and I am very pleased with the build quality and performance. I must have been sent an early model because I have to turn off the light with the side button and then push it halfway to get the battery level to blink. Also the holster does not fit the light it is way to short. I have tried contacting both the retailer and Nitecore with absolutely no results. Nitecore makes a great product but their customer support is the worst. I would not recommend buying their product.


Sorry to hear that. kestrel140! Whrn the light is in the general mode or in the flashing mode, full-pressing and quick releasing the side button will enter into Standby mode. You can check out the voltage of the 18650 in Standby mode by half-pressing and quick releasing the side button. I heard the holster is a bit short to fit the light. But how about contacting them again? Nitecore have good repute with their many users, as far as I know. :thumbsup:


----------



## buds224 (Nov 9, 2013)

kestrel140 said:


> Also the holster does not fit the light it is way to short. I have tried contacting both the retailer and Nitecore with absolutely no results.



I contacted my retailer who, in turn, contacted Nitecore and got a replacement holster immediately. I even got to keep the wrong one. I've since purchased other Nitecore products without any problems........so far.


----------



## kestrel140 (Nov 20, 2013)

Update to Nitecore customer service. After exhausting all of my patients with the retailer who will remain nameless (ebay from Ukraine), I tried one more attempt with Nitecore. I used some very strong words including posting on CPF and Internet, and surprisingly they said, they would be happy to send a usable holster to me if I pay the shipping  . I had to agree as I figured this would be their best and only offer for resolution of said issue. I have been promised a new holster upon proof of money sent has been cleared, still a bit concerned that it may not ship this week, but trying to be positive. I can't believe the one email that retailer sent me "this is joke right" because I purchased flashlight Feb.13th this year and had not given up on getting the correct holster. Buyer beware, the flashlight is very impressive and because the Ebay $ was too hard to resist I went ahead and bought it. Some lessons are harder than others.


----------



## samfisher (Nov 20, 2013)

I found a deal on thinkgeek for 50% off, so I bought this and the SRT7. Both are wonderful lights, but I think the interface of the SRT7 is better for my use. I don't care for the dual-switch system; seems like they should have just picked one and went with it. I'm also not sure that I will use the USB charging that is built in nor do I think it will maintain its water resistance over a few months of heavy use.

Pros- Bright, lots of modes, great quality of construction
Cons- dual switch system, will a flashlight with a USB charger maintain it's water resistance over time?, it only likes button top 18650s

Verdict- Great light, if you can live with the cons. Perhaps if you have button-top 18650s and you are going to be using it primarily indoors, then go for it!


----------



## weklund (Dec 22, 2013)

I own two of these awesome lights. One lives on my Remington 870 and one travels with me in my briefcase. I will not go into all the things I like about this light but it is very handy to have a light with a built in USB charger. Nice to have the ability to charge 18650 batteries without the need for packing a dedicated charger. I use my P25 and TM15 to charge spare 18650's while away from home. I travel with an EC25W as well. I love the flashing blue LED locator switch on these lights which makes them very easy to locate.

Illumination Supply has a killer garage sale deal on these:

http://illuminationsupply.com/garage-sale-c-70/garage-sale-nitecore-p25-smilodon-black-p-611.html#.Urc46fRDuqg


----------



## rshaw (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone know of a good place to buy the p25? Looking to buy from usa.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 24, 2014)

rshaw said:


> Anyone know of a good place to buy the p25? Looking to buy from usa.



Contact Batteryjunction.com and Lightjunction.com!


----------



## Bob Damon (Jul 5, 2014)

One feature that makes this light unique, "The head has nice looking scallops machined around the front area, and these also serve as an anti-roll feature" are actually Picatinny rails on both sides. I saw a photo in a review with a laser designator attached to one of the rails. (A Picatinny rail is used to attach gear to a rifle or the front underside of a pistol.)


----------



## peterscm (Jul 6, 2014)

Found a new interesting flashlight from Banggood, CREE XM-L2 LED 1198lm Tactical USB Rechargeable LED Flashlight

http://www.banggood.com/CREE-XM-L2-LED-1198lm-Tactical-USB-Rechargeable-LED-Flashlight-p-934504.html






The head design is very similar to P25 but with different switch and got USB out to charge mobile phone. Only have side switch.


----------

